# 1-2 Day insurance - MOT Visit



## 0Pain0Gain (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Guys

Looking for a temp insurance to get the car down to the MOT

Once passed it will go back in the garage for a while until summer where I will then need a normal years insurance.

The car is an R33 GTR stock with no modifications for power or performance

Only mods/after market parts are

Nismo Gauge set
Nismo Speedometer
Rays LMGT1 set

If you need more info just ask

Thanks


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

If you own another car and have an insurance policy on that car, call your insurers up and ask if they can insure you on the R33 on a temporary basis as an additional car?


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

Why not just wait till summer when it's going to be used to mot it?.


----------



## 0Pain0Gain (Sep 15, 2014)

Just to identify anything major I have missed before we start stripping the engine in a few weeks time : ) not a costly exercise but will give me a wee spin in it to keep going with it lol I still haven't driven it yet : )


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

You Will struggle to get short term cover on such a high risk vehicle I'm afraid.


----------



## 0Pain0Gain (Sep 15, 2014)

worst case ill drive it on back of trailer to MOT but was hoping to avoid that : (


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

How far away is the MOT station?


----------



## 0Pain0Gain (Sep 15, 2014)

less than a mile away I could push it lol


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

see if the MOT guy will drive it on his trade policy.


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

I was going to say Trailer as well.


----------



## W80 YAU (Feb 2, 2014)

I see you're from Glasgow.
What colour is your R33?

I had a gunmetal grey R32, dunno if you seen it kicking about every now and then 

Also which garage you using for MOT?


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Most insurers, if not all, offer a 14 day "cooling-off" period. So you can take out the insurance then cancel within 14 days for a full refund.


----------

